# c'est à croire qu'il est sorcier



## Hakkar

Come si può tradurre questa frase in italiano? 
*"c'est à croire qu'il est sorcier"* 


Premetto che non so una parola di francese. Grazie


----------



## zone noire

Si traduce con: _ci ha visto chiaro subito._

Vedo ora che pero' il titolo è diverso...la traduzione del titolo è_: è da credere (o si crede) che sia uno stregone._


----------



## matoupaschat

zone noire said:


> Si traduce con: _ci ha visto chiaro subito._
> 
> Vedo ora che pero' il titolo è diverso...la traduzione del titolo è_: è da credere (o si crede) che sia uno stregone._


Da credere che sei uno stregone, Zone noire !    *!!!*

*Edit: E io, vedo proprio adesso che ti ho quotato un attimino dopo l'edit !!!*

*Edit²:* e nel frattempo, anche Hakkar ha corretto


----------



## zone noire

matoupaschat said:


> Da credere che sei uno stregone, Zone noire !    *!!!*
> 
> *E io, vedo proprio adesso che ti ho quotato un attimino dopo l'edit !!!*


 
Mais non, pas d'edit, c'est moi qui t'ai jeté un sort  cosi' adesso siamo due stregoni


----------



## Necsus

Non è "*c'è/viene* da pensare che sia uno stregone"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> Non è "*c'è/viene* da pensare che sia uno stregone"?


 Eh sì ! ... anche se fa subito capire che io non sono madrelingua  !
Grazie Necsus, e un caro saluto dal Belgio _*francofono *_


----------



## Corsicum

Mon dictionnaire me donne aussi : *mago* ?
Quelle serait la nuance si cela se dit ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Je ne pense pas que cela s'utilise dans cette expression-là, quant à savoir pourquoi, mystère ! 
Voir (chaque fois à la fin pour le sens figuré) :
Mago : http://www.treccani.it/Portale/elem...ati/Vocabolario_online/M/VIT_III_M_064870.xml
Stregone : http://www.treccani.it/Portale/elem...ati/Vocabolario_online/S/VIT_III_S_107617.xml


----------



## patrovytt

Je propose aussi: "Da credere che *sia/possa essere *un/uno mago/stregone...".
_Mago_ je trouve que ça va très bien, mais évidemment, ça dépend du contexte.


----------



## Necsus

patrovytt said:


> Je propose aussi: "Da credere che *sia/possa essere *un/uno mago/stregone...".


Ribadisco che 'da credere' necessita di un verbo che lo faccia reggere in piedi...


----------



## matoupaschat

Vuoi dire che ci vuole prima "essere" o "esserci" o "venire" (o altro) ?


----------



## patrovytt

Necsus said:


> Ribadisco che 'da credere' necessita di un verbo che lo faccia reggere in piedi...


Secondo me si può elidere, dipende dal registro della lingua utilizzato...


----------



## matoupaschat

patrovytt said:


> Secondo me si può elidere, dipende dal registro della lingua utilizzato...


 
Capirei meglio così !


----------



## Necsus

matoupaschat said:


> Vuoi dire che ci vuole prima "essere" o "esserci" o "venire" (o altro) ?


 Decisamente sì.



patrovytt said:


> Secondo me si può elidere, dipende dal registro della lingua utilizzato...


 E quale dovrebbe essere il significato di "Da credere che sia/possa essere un/uno mago/stregone..."? e in quale 'registro'? Non dirmi che dovrebbe essere "*È* da credere che..."


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Necsus, 
C'è sempre qualcosa che non capisco : la ragione per cui ci deve necessariamente essere un verbo prima, intendiamoci, in un dialogo, non una conversazione che cominci ex abrupto con "Da credere che ecc..." . Vorresti provare a spiegarmela più in dettaglio, perché temo di essere "bouché à l'émeri", come diciamo ogni tanto in francese .
Grazie e buona notte .


----------



## patrovytt

Necsus said:


> Decisamente sì.
> 
> E quale dovrebbe essere il significato di "Da credere che sia/possa essere un/uno mago/stregone..."? e in quale 'registro'? Non dirmi che dovrebbe essere "*È* da credere che..."


 
"Perdindirindina!... Da credere che sia un maghetto! Quel Potter è proprio uno screanzato!"


----------



## Necsus

matoupaschat said:


> C'è sempre qualcosa che non capisco : la ragione per cui ci deve necessariamente essere un verbo prima


Be', non so, in francese si direbbe "à croire qu'il est sorcier", senza _c'est_?
Puoi mettere anche un aggettivo, se vuoi (difficile da credere), e a quel punto sottintendere il verbo _essere_, ma da qualcosa dev'essere retto, a parer mio.


patrovytt said:


> "Perdindirindina!... Da credere che sia un maghetto! Quel Potter è proprio uno screanzato!"


Mi dispiace, ma a me risulta una costruzione assolutamente impossibile, non l'ho mai sentita e francamente faticherei a capirne il significato. Al negativo sì (da non credere), la riconosco come elisione di 'è', ma così, o si tratta di un mio limite, o forse di un uso regionale.


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> Be', non so, in francese si direbbe "à croire qu'il est sorcier", senza _c'est_?
> Puoi mettere anche un aggettivo, se vuoi (difficile da credere), e a quel punto sottintendere il verbo _essere_, ma da qualcosa dev'essere retto, a parer mio.


Certo che si dice, si scrive perfino, ma come già detto, deve riferirsi a una cosa espressa prima _o che segue direttamente_ . Comunque, che non ti piaccia per ragione di stile, lo posso benissimo capire . 
Detto ciò, non rimetto in questione il fatto che la tua traduzione (*c'è/viene* da pensare che sia uno stregone) *è *la migliore, sempre secondo me .
Un caro saluto .
*Edit :* 


Necsus said:


> Mi dispiace, ma a me risulta una costruzione assolutamente impossibile, non l'ho mai sentita e francamente faticherei a capirne il significato. Al negativo sì (da non credere), la riconosco come elisione di 'è', ma così, o si tratta di un mio limite, o forse di un uso regionale.


Non avevo letto tutta la risposta, _mea culpa, mea massima culpa_ ! Certo, in francese la costruzione "à croire qu'il est sorcier" appartiene alla lingua familiare (e tutti la capiscono subito), mentre va preceduta da "c'est" (o "il est") in linguaggio forbito . Comunque, quando dici "faticherei a capirne il significato", s'indovina che, per certi punti, c'è sempre un abisso tra italiano e francese .


----------



## patrovytt

Necsus said:


> Mi dispiace, ma a me risulta una costruzione assolutamente impossibile, non l'ho mai sentita e francamente faticherei a capirne il significato. Al negativo sì (da non credere), la riconosco come elisione di 'è', ma così, o si tratta di un mio limite, o forse di un uso regionale.


Hai ragione, però mica tutti parliamo un italiano perfetto. 

_Nessuno siamo perfetti, ogniuno ci abbiamo i suoi difetti..._


----------



## Ruminante

Buongiorno a tutti,

d'accordo con Necsus che l'espressione tradotta alla lettera non va, d'accordo con Matou che noi italiani non capiamo bene l'espressione quindi perfavore qualcuno ne spieghi bene il significato! 

Forse equivale all'italiano "Ma quello è un mago!", 

come spiegato dal Serianni "Per estens., chi è straordinariamente abile in una data cosa: _un m_. _del colore_, _della penna_; _m. della novissima fisica_,_ egli dominava completamente i raggi infrarossi_ (Gadda)." 
Matoupaschat ha anche fornito il link al Serianni per "stregone" e anche li' è riportato un significato di "dotato di particolari capacità (acume, intuito e sim.), o di eccezionale abilità in un determinato campo: _è proprio uno s.: tutto quello che aveva previsto si è avverato_; ... "

In ogni caso penso che "stregone" abbia una valenza piu' malefica, o almeno, piu' "potente" di "mago".

EDIT: Riguardo al verbo "credere che.." mentre "Da non credere..." se ho capito bene non fa al caso nostro, a Roma ci potremmo avvicinare un po' con l'esclamazione "Nun ce se crede, ma che è un mago !?!"


----------



## matoupaschat

Ruminante said:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> d'accordo con Necsus che l'espressione tradotta alla lettera non va, d'accordo con Matou che noi italiani non capiamo bene l'espressione quindi perfavore qualcuno ne spieghi bene il significato!
> 
> Forse equivale all'italiano "Ma quello è un mago!",
> 
> come spiegato dal Serianni Treccani "Per estens., chi è straordinariamente abile in una data cosa: _un m_. _del colore_, _della penna_; _m. della novissima fisica_,_ egli dominava completamente i raggi infrarossi_ (Gadda)."
> Matoupaschat ha anche fornito il link al Serianni Treccani per "stregone" e anche li' è riportato un significato di "dotato di particolari capacità (acume, intuito e sim.), o di eccezionale abilità in un determinato campo: _è proprio uno s.: tutto quello che aveva previsto si è avverato_; ... "
> 
> In ogni caso penso che "stregone" abbia una valenza piu' malefica, o almeno, piu' "potente" di "mago".
> 
> EDIT: Riguardo al verbo "credere che.." mentre "Da non credere..." se ho capito bene non fa al caso nostro, a Roma ci potremmo avvicinare un po' con l'esclamazione "Nun ce se crede, ma che è un mago !?!"


 
Anzitutto, bisogna rendere a Cesare quel che è di Cesare .  Purtroppo, non c'è e non ci sarà mai la versione online (edit : gratis) della Serianni ...
Grazie, Ruminante ! La tua spiegazione mi ha fatto capire qual è esattamente il problema e perché Hakkar chiedeva quella traduzione . Non era scontata come lo pensavo ... 
Il significato, credo, è identico nelle due lingue, ma la forma in italiano sarebbe o "Ma quello è un mago!", come proposta da Rumi, o "C'è/viene da pensare che sia uno stregone", come espressa da Necsus . *Tutti d'accordo ?*
E infine, _mago = magicien_ e _stregone = sorcier,_ e l'uso è quasi uguale in italiano e francese, cioè il mago è piuttosto benefico, il contrario per lo stregone, come diceva Rumi .
Un caro saluto .


----------

